# Amp for Deftech BP8B system



## acommonsoul (Jan 30, 2008)

I currently own a 5.1 system consisting of 2x Definitive BP8B, 1CLR 2002, and there matching surrounds. Im thinking of going to seperates because my current receiver doesn't have the wattage to push them. I was looking at the Emotiva UMC-200 and either the UPA-500 or the XPA-5. I would be able to purchase the UPA-500 much sooner due to the price difference but I was wondering if the UPA would be enough wattage to push the towers. The BP8Bs are rated at 200W. Thanks in advance


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

What receiver are you currently using? Another option would be to go with a 2 or 3 channel amp and allow your receiver to drive the remaining speakers.


----------

